

Solar Power Explosion in Spain: 3.1 Gigawatts Installed in 2008 - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/01/solar-power-spain-3-gigawatts-2008.php

======
SwellJoe
Now if only we can figure out a way to make Spain travel at 88 miles per
hour...

